# Bildschirmauflösung per Anmelde script (.bat oder .vbs) ändern



## hornet1410 (8. November 2004)

Moin, moin...

Bräuchte mal ne kleine Hilfe! Vielleicht kann mir da ja wer weiter helfen?
Würde gern über meinem Anmeldescript die Bildschirmauflösung und evtl. sogar auch die Hertz Frequenz ändern! Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------

